# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Zagrebu

## renci

_Rodina radionica o platnenim pelenama u Zagrebu

U četvrtak, 02. prosinca 2010.s početkom u 17:30 sati, u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, u Zagrebu održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama._ 
_Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene_ _"Rodina pusa"__._ 
_Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 405 63 66._
_Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!_
_Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu_ _www.roda.hr/webshop_

----------


## bucka

jel se možda zna kad je sljedeća?

----------


## renci

U *četvrtak 20. siječnja 2011.* s početkom u 17:30 sati,* u Rodinu gnijezdu*, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 
Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 405 63 66. 
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!
Sve naše proizvode možete kupiti u webshopu www.roda.hr/webshop.

----------


## bucka

:Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Negdje sam izvjeseno vidjela da je 16.02 radionica u Dubrovniku??? Zasto nigdje ovdje na site-u nemogu pronaci oglas?

----------


## renci

Nova radionica o platnenim pelenama je u srijedu 23.2. u 17:30 u Rodinom gnijezdu u Zagrebu!
Tko želi doći neka se javi na 099 405 63 66
Vidimo se!

----------


## @n@

Samo da iskomentiram da sam danas imala u rukama Rodinu pusu i pala sam u nesvjest nad ljepotom iste! Kako je savršeno napravljena!!! Kroj, materijal, pedantnost šivanja...!
Bravo cure, dečki!

----------


## Pinky

Hoće li možda uskoro biti kakva radionica u Splitu?

----------


## renci

Trenutno ne mogu reči datum, ali čim nešto organiziramo i potvrdimo biti ćete obaviješteni tu na forumu i na portalu

----------


## renci

Nova Radionica o platnenim pelenama održati će se u Zagrebu 24.3. u Rodinom gnijezdu s početkom u 17:30.
Tko želi doći neka sa javi na 099 405 63 66!

----------


## bucka

ja nestrpljivo iščekujem novu!  :Smile:

----------


## renci

Radionica o platnenim pelenama 10. svibnja 2011. u Zagrebu U utorak, 10. 05. 2011.god, s početkom u 17:30 sati, u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". 

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 405 63 66. 

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 120 minuta. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## bucka

:Very Happy:

----------


## misa

Jedva čekamo...  :Klap:

----------


## misa

Jedva čekamo...

----------

